# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل : فتح المبدي بشرح مختصر صحيح البخاري للزبيدي للشرقاوي / مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

فتح المبدي 
بشرح مختصر صحيح البخاري للزبيدي
تأليف: عبد الله الشرقاوي ت 1227هـ

العنوان: فتح المبدي بشرح مختصر صحيح البخاري للزبيدي
المؤلف: عبد الله بن حجازي بن إبراهيم الشرقاوي الأزهري ت1227هـ
الفن: شرح الحديث
الحالة: نسخة حسنة، خطها نسخ معتاد، ناقصة الأول والأثناء
عدد الأوراق: 309ق
تاريخ النسخ: 1235هـ
المصدر: مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض

رابط التحميل: 

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nmdyj0nnmi0

من مشاركة للاخ خلدون الجزائري جزاه الله خيرا/ ملتقى اهل الحديث

----------


## حسين مصطفى

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

